# Snowstorm



## sydneet (Apr 10, 2020)

Goats are happy and content in the barn!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They definitely look happy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, too cute.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Looks like everyone is happy and warm! We’re in Iowa getting ready for a big snow storm tomorrow!


----------



## sydneet (Apr 10, 2020)

Hillsideboers said:


> Looks like everyone is happy and warm! We're in Iowa getting ready for a big snow storm tomorrow!


Thanks! Hopefully this storm doesn't last too long.


----------



## samrathod (Aug 1, 2020)

Thanks.........


----------

